# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: درخواست کد گوشه های سایت dmf.ir

## tibadan

سلام
من کدی میخوام که بتونم مثل این سایت dmf.ir اون دوگوشه سایت که نوشته بخش جشنواره و بخش نمایشگاه دقیقا کد اون دو تا رو میخوام . لطفا هر کی میدونه کدش چیه یا میتونه کدشو بدست بیاره اینجا بزاره . ممنون

http://p30up.ir/up/qh4o8n1aak3qajtkyp7.png
http://p30up.ir/up/kd157gbtns2ac12hxp1p.png

----------


## امید امرایی

سلام، 

آخه این چه سوالیه دوست گرامی من ؟
الان انتظار دارید از این عکس ما چی بدست بیاریم ؟

----------


## tibadan

از مدیران تقاضا دارم این تاپیک رو ببندند چون تموم شد پیدا کردم !

----------


## anahitanaragh

سلام چطوری پیدا کردی؟یعنی چطوری میشه این کار را انجام داد؟
میشه کئش رو به من نشان بدین؟
ممنون میشم.

----------


## حسن رضازاده

سلام
اين چيزی که شما نشون دادين css هست دوست من ،خيلی هم ساده هست ،فقط يه div هست که وقتی میری روش چند پيکسل مياد به راست يا چپ و وقتی موس رو بر میداری همون مقدار برمیگرده عقب
با jquery هم میشه پياده کرد که خيلی زيباتر ميشه

----------

